# looking for players for a skype game



## logan9a (Sep 16, 2008)

Modern day forensics/police procedural/corporate America game.

  Check out the podcasts at

  http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html
  or
  http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/rss.xml

  (Listen to the recent ones for better sound quality and to hear the current investigators)

  If you like what you hear and can play Fridays 1800-0000 or Saturday 1200-0200 (or part) go check out the boards at
  http://heroiccthulhu.proboards105.com/index.cgi

  where it gives instructions on how to become an investigator at the KBC (see 'sign up' thread).  Times given are CST, USA.

  Logan


----------

